
Ask HN: Is your company doing anything to prepare for outbreak related issues? - stunt
The company where I work is checking VPN servers to make sure we can handle unusual traffic.<p>It is a preparation for a possible scenario where most of employees are working from home.<p>I wanted to see what are the activities that companies could do to prepare for similar situations.
======
errkk
someone's put a pack of wetwipes near the nuts

~~~
enchiridion
Comedic gold here. I wonder what things will change if it becomes seasonal?
The community nuts may have to go.

------
coronaThrowaway
I work at a business that repairs cellphones. They told us that we're going to
have trouble sourcing parts for repairs, and they gave us hand sanitizer
bottles with the company logo on them. Did not inspire confidence.

------
gundmc
We have some 8x11' print outs in the break room telling you to wash your hands
and cover your mouth when coughing and we've been advised to cancel any non-
essential travel (even domestically).

It's likely additional preparation is happening behind the scenes, but nothing
visible at this point.

------
paristote
Here in Amsterdam where the 1st case was reported today, my company sent an
email stating: travel to at-risk countries is restricted, emergency number and
email in case of problem while traveling, WFH when coming back from an
infected country and recommendations like washing our hands, etc.

------
aynyc
Isn't this a classic DR scenario where a disaster renders commuting
impossible?

I'm in NYC, most companies I know now have built extensive remote capability
and constantly verifying that capability.

My company already sent out an email, basically:

* Cancelled non-essential travel. * Liberally usage of sick days.

------
scawf
Management is working on an emergency plan: Checking who can work remote and
at what efficiency level (only a laptop with children in the kitchen VS desk
with dual screen in a dedicated room). Result/plan has not been announced yet

------
Raed667
We got a memo about hand-washing and no-handshaking, a co-worker coming from a
weekend in northern italy was asked to work form his home for a couple of
weeks.

Otherwise mostly memes on Slack.

------
smarri
Hand sanitizer, work from home, cancel non essential travel

------
Mynewrandomu
My company in central London has put some hand sanitiser in the washrooms. The
commute into London _feels_ quieter, but we have to come into the office.

------
andrei_says_
Restricted travel, working from home for two weeks after travel.

